
Headless Architecture Is Changing the Way Companies Operate - encorekt
https://www.contentstack.com/blog/all-about-headless/5-ways-headless-cms-architecture-advances-innovation
======
tinaleaton
"The scalable, interchangeable nature of headless CMS inspires innovation by
integrating with new technology seamlessly."

